# April 11th So. Cal Potluck



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your interest. I am happy to be able to hold this meet at my house. I don't live in a mansion but I'm sure there is enough room for everybody to eat, hang out and enough parking for all of the cars to be close and give people the chance to go out and listen to them. 

I will be sending out notices to my immediate neighbors about the event and we should have no problems. Lets just be considerate when listening.. as in watch out for having windows and car doors open while listening and keeping sub bass to moderate levels.

There is parking for about 5 cars in the driveway and enough parking in the cul da sac for about 10 cars and a small hill with room for plenty more. Chairs might be an issue so if people have lawn chairs those might be useful. There is enough seating for 9 in the backyard. 



3301 Crail Way
Glendale, CA 91206

April 11th 
10:30 AM - Whenever

Here's a preliminary list that we can copy and add to like they did at the last bbq. 


*Food*

Korean Food (Kalbi, Rice, etc.):__Eugene_______________
Potato Salad:________________Eugene_______________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________


*Drinks*

Sodas:__________________________________________
Water:__________________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________


*Misc*

Forks:___________________________________________
Knives:_____________________Eugene_______________
Napkins:____________________Eugene_______________
Plates:__________________________________________
Condiments:_________________Eugene_______________
Lawn Chairs:______________________________________
Cooler:_____________________Eugene________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Yo Eugene, sign me up for water, sodas and also I'll be happy to bring some folding chairs (canvas). Make sure that you state this meet is for DIYMA members & your other affiliates, plus free loaders are NOT allowed. BTW, that's a nice area you live. 

Jose


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Eugene, sign me up for forks, plates, and ice. I'll be glad to bring anything else if anything else is needed. There's a light chance that my GF will come if thats ok with you.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Please copy and add to the list as we go. 


Food

Korean Food (Kalbi, Rice, etc.):__Eugene_______________
Potato Salad:________________Eugene_______________
Chips:__________________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________


Drinks

Sodas:____________Veloze_________________________
Water:____________Veloze_________________________
Ice:_______________Circa40________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________


Misc

Forks:______________________Circa40_______________
Knives:_____________________Eugene_______________
Napkins:____________________Eugene_______________
Plates:______________________Circa40_______________
Condiments:_________________Eugene_______________
Lawn Chairs:_________________Veloze,________________
Cooler:_____________________Eugene________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh and of course girlfriends, wives, kids all welcome.

And yes I would agree that there should be no freeloading! I may ask some of my other friends to come as well, and I will add what they're bringing as well. It'll be a rare chance for them to hear/see so many nice systems.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I just requested the day off from my work so hopefully I'll be able to attend the BBQ. I don't want to put my name down to bring anything until I can make sure I can attend the "meat." lol. 

Anyone have any pop up canopies? I have one, but the tarp is all weathered and beat up since I have it covering my 5-series on my driveway right now.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

put me down for chips and dip, and more water


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll wait and see what gets left off the list.


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

saweet starts early enough that I can go before work...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I could bring something sweet.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> I could bring something sweet.


Are you picking me up or something? 

Eugene, let me know if I can bring anything else.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

we need some international flavor like we did the last SQ Meat. I will try to come up with something different to bring/contribute.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> we need some international flavor like we did the last SQ Meat. I will try to come up with something different to bring/contribute.


Huh , I think you mean some more American flavor! :chef:


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

if its cool with everybody i will make and bring a nice big batch of salsa (verde) and i do believe Freqbox (Chris) will be bringing the accompanying chips. Ill check because i can probably bring a few chairs with me too, either my own or from work

By the way, pretty off topic but Super Autobacs is re-opened under new management (supposedly) so they are back in the mix for future meets


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I could bring something sweet.





circa40 said:


> Are you picking me up? :gorgeous:



:speechless:


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> :speechless:


 :gossip:


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I have some good news that I'll be able to attend the Eugene's SoCal Potluck. I guess I'll just bring some marinated chicken to throw on the grill if that's okay with Eugene and I have a big case of Costco water that I have laying around, so I'll bring that. I wish I had an extra EZ Up canopy that I could get so we don't have to be standing around in the sun. I look forward to hanging out with you guys since I missed the last few competitions. I don't think anyone missed me though, except maybe Eng. I miss the legendary Team DLS Vs. Team Seas Lotus competitions, but it looks like Team Hybrids has been dominating now. 

btw, who is bringing the boba? I wanted to do a boba meet a long time ago, but I was turned down.  

Food

Korean Food (Kalbi, Rice, etc.):__Eugene_______________
Potato Salad:________________Eugene_______________
Chips:__________________________________________
BBQ Chicken:___________munkeeboi83_______________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________


Drinks

Sodas:____________Veloze_________________________
Water:____________Veloze / munkeeboi83_____________
Ice:_______________Circa40________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________


Misc

Forks:______________________Circa40_______________
Knives:_____________________Eugene_______________
Napkins:____________________Eugene_______________
Plates:______________________Circa40______________ _
Condiments:_________________Eugene_______________
Lawn Chairs:_________________Veloze,________________
Cooler:_____________________Eugene________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

James Bang said:


> we need some international flavor like we did the last SQ Meat. I will try to come up with something different to bring/contribute.


cockmeat sammich?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> cockmeat sammich?


hummmm, i think i'll pass on this pot luck then...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

circa40 said:


> hummmm, i think i'll pass on this pot luck then...


don't mind him. He's a brokeback Texas cowboy.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> we need some international flavor like we did the last SQ Meat. I will try to come up with something different to bring/contribute.





Megalomaniac said:


> cockmeat sammich?


 :uhoh: :cwm8:

On another note my car might even be tuned by the 15th.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Food

Korean Food (Kalbi, Rice, etc.):__Eugene_____________
Potato Salad:________________Eugene______________
Chips:___FreqBox___AndyInOC-Salsa Verde___________
BBQ Chicken:___________munkeeboi83_______________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________


Drinks

Sodas:____________Veloze_________________________
Water:____________Veloze / munkeeboi83_____________
Ice:_______________Circa40________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Diet Pepsi:___FreqBox______________________________

Misc

Forks:______________________Circa40_______________
Knives:_____________________Eugene_______________
Napkins:____________________Eugene_______________
Plates:______________________Circa40______________ _
Condiments:_________________Eugene_______________
Lawn Chairs:_________________Veloze,________________
Cooler:_____________________Eugene________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Food

Korean Food (Kalbi, Rice, etc.):__Eugene_____________
Potato Salad:________________Eugene______________
Chips:___FreqBox___AndyInOC-Salsa Verde___________
BBQ Chicken:___________munkeeboi83_______________
Dessert:____________________Michael_______________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________


Drinks

Sodas:____________Veloze_________________________
Water:____________Veloze / munkeeboi83_____________
Ice:_______________Circa40________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Diet Pepsi:___FreqBox______________________________

Misc

Forks:______________________Circa40_______________
Knives:_____________________Eugene_______________
Napkins:____________________Eugene_______________
Plates:______________________Circa40______________ _
Condiments:_________________Eugene_______________
Lawn Chairs:_________________Veloze,________________
Cooler:_____________________Eugene________________
Next Item:_______________________________________
Next Item:_______________________________________


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking good guys.. making me hungry.

Should we get a head count going so we can figure out how much food to prepare?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

good idea. I'll bring some cheese wontons (Crab Rangoon)


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> Looking good guys.. making me hungry.
> 
> Should we get a head count going so we can figure out how much food to prepare?


Count me in. :snacks:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

1. eugene
2. James Bang
3. Michaelsil
4. Freqbox (Chris)
5. munkeeboi83 (Keith)
6. Veloze (Jose)
7. Circa40 (Vin)
8. AndyinOC
9.
10.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> 1. eugene
> 2. James Bang
> 3. Michaelsil
> 4. Freqbox (Chris)
> ...


I thought munkeeboi83 name was Jim?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I thought munkeeboi83 name was Jim?


that's monkeyboy 

there's a monkeyboy and munkeeboi83

I don't think Jim was born in 83'


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

No I was 9 in 1983... 

I won't be able to make this one. I have a wedding up in Tahoe that weekend.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

See and I thought I was the only one that gets confused with names and screen names.. Guess I'm not so S-M-R-T, smart.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

1. eugene
2. James Bang
3. Michaelsil
4. Freqbox (Chris)
5. munkeeboi83 (Keith)
6. Veloze (Jose)
7. Circa40 (Vin)
8. AndyinOC
9. rawdawg (jimmyjames)
10.

Not sure what I'll be bringing just yet. You know, the last time I went to a potluck it was for our 6th grade Ethnic Diversity Luncheon back in the early 80's. I brought Pad Thai. Nobody touched it. But the Alligator shaped Bread thing stuffed with Underwood Deviled Ham Spread that Clinton's Mom made was a bonafide hit. The next day, the teacher made everyone eat my Pad Thai for lunch. All the kids gave me dirty looks. Ha! Now all these years later, those haters can't get enough of the stuff.

... ahh, sweet revenge, it's not just for dessert anymore..


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

1. eugene
2. James Bang
3. Michaelsil
4. Freqbox (Chris)
5. munkeeboi83 (Keith)
6. Veloze (Jose)
7. Circa40 (Vin)
8. AndyinOC
9. rawdawg (jimmyjames)
10. heyduude888 (john)

not sure what im going to bring yet.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> See and I thought I was the only one that gets confused with names and screen names.. Guess I'm not so S-M-R-T, smart.


You gonna be there Dan?


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

FREQBOX said:


> You gonna be there Dan?


Sad to say, no I won't be..


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Not sure what I'll be bringing just yet. You know, the last time I went to a potluck it was for our 6th grade Ethnic Diversity Luncheon back in the early 80's. I brought Pad Thai. Nobody touched it. But the Alligator shaped Bread thing stuffed with Underwood Deviled Ham Spread that Clinton's Mom made was a bonafide hit. The next day, the teacher made everyone eat my Pad Thai for lunch. All the kids gave me dirty looks. Ha! Now all these years later, those haters can't get enough of the stuff.
> 
> ... ahh, sweet revenge, it's not just for dessert anymore..


Hey man, as long as you bring a bunch of "rucas", then we could all go cruising down Whittier Blvd. jamming some tunes in the best SQ system whip. Any volunteers???


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

If somebody else would like to provide the marinated korean bbq I can provide shrimp instead.. just a thought. 

Either way will be good. If you guys want the meat then my mom has volunteered to marinate about 10 lbs before she leaves for korea. If shrimp is preferred I have a recipe I use all the time that comes out well.. kinda like grilled garlic shrimp scampi.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> If somebody else would like to provide the marinated korean bbq I can provide shrimp instead.. just a thought.
> 
> Either way will be good. If you guys want the meat then my mom has volunteered to marinate about 10 lbs before she leaves for korea. If shrimp is preferred I have a recipe I use all the time that comes out well.. kinda like grilled garlic shrimp scampi.


Both of those sound Yummy! :crown:


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

1. eugene
2. James Bang
3. Michaelsil
4. Freqbox (Chris)
5. munkeeboi83 (Keith)
6. Veloze (Jose)
7. Circa40 (Vin)
8. AndyinOC
9. rawdawg (jimmyjames)
10. heyduude888 (john)
11. X on 22s (Jose)
I can bring some hotlinks?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

veloze said:


> ... then we could all go cruising down Whittier Blvd. jamming some tunes in the best SQ system whip.


I don't think you're allowed onto Whittier Blvd. unless you're bumpin' 15" Pyle/Becker/Rockwood, last I checked.

I'm going to snoop around some Oriental food shops this weekend. I'm sorta' thinking a bunch of Satay. I like to call them Thai Sticks myself.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I will be there, possibly with my wife. She is the chef, and is trying to figure out what she will bring. Will post later. By the way, Team Phass will be unveiled at this meet.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> By the way, Team Phass will be unveiled at this meet.


Oh, oh!! Watch out...something is up


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

veloze said:


> Oh, oh!! Watch out...something is up


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey guys, im not likely going to make it :blush:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

veloze said:


> Oh, oh!! Watch out...something is up


There's always something up with the Buzzman!



circa40 said:


> Hey guys, im not likely going to make it :blush:


That sucks. Again??? I'm starting to think you don't like food.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^ too many things to take care of. There is a slight chance though. I'll let you guys know by midweek


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

circa40 said:


> ^ too many things to take care of. There is a slight chance though. I'll let you guys know by midweek


Vin, wtf??? You don't like to hang around with the SoCal crew? j/k 

I hope to see you at the meat!


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry Guys but I'll be Cooking Easter Dinner in Fremont for my God Son & Family...... Prime Rib & Leg of Lamb. I'll bring more Chicken Hot Links to the Next one.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

NismoV35 said:


> Sorry Guys but I'll be Cooking Easter Dinner in Fremont for my God Son & Family...... Prime Rib & Leg of Lamb. I'll bring more Chicken Hot Links to the Next one.


Hey, aren't we good enough for Prime Rib too. :annoyed:


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I may bring my buddy, Jamey Rawlings with me, if he's not too busy.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm coming. Hopefully I will have finally gone active in the car. I think I may bring my girl since so many others seem to be coming. Buzzman, my girl is major into cooking, so perhaps we could bring something complimentary to what you bring. 

I'm bringing food but it is TBD.

Ed<---drives the blue Mercedes


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> There's always something up with the Buzzman!


Hey James, I gotta keep everyone in the gang on their toes.  Can't be too predictable in this hobby, right? See attached for a *taste *of some new goodies that I have added to the Benz and will be unveiling.  Sorry, but I do like being a tease every now and then.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

emrliquidlife said:


> I'm coming. Hopefully I will have finally gone active in the car. I think I may bring my girl since so many others seem to be coming. Buzzman, my girl is major into cooking, so perhaps we could bring something complimentary to what you bring.
> 
> I'm bringing food but it is TBD.
> 
> Ed<---drives the blue Mercedes


Sounds like a plan! I will discuss with my lady tonight and post what we are planning to bring.


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

cant wait til saturday. i just switched to active and i need help.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

heyduude888 said:


> cant wait til saturday. i just switched to active and i need help.


Fun isn't it? I still dont have 100% grasp on it a year after switching to active


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> Fun isn't it? I still dont have 100% grasp on it a year after switching to active


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Are new (Old) guys welcome ?
I am nearby in the Los Feliz Area,11 miles away, and would like to meet you guys .
I'm happy to bring something.
Thanks,


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Sure Craig, you can come and play with the kids & few old farts too. SQ is addicting! Hope to see ya there.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

CraigE said:


> Are new (Old) guys welcome ?
> I am nearby in the Los Feliz Area,11 miles away, and would like to meet you guys .
> I'm happy to bring something.
> Thanks,


I just turned 56 today; I don't get any old fart comments.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I just turned 56 today; I don't get any old fart comments.


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHAEL!!!*

:sombrero::rimshot::biggrinflip:epper::guitarist::drummer:




... you old fart.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> I just turned 56 today; I don't get any old fart comments.


Happy Bday!!!!!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Happy 18th bday Mike :beerchug::drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *michaelsil1*
> I just turned 56 today; I don't get any old fart comments.



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! YOU OLD GEEZER*....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, 

I guess I spoke too soon about the old Geezer comments. :beatnik:


----------



## dovogod (Jan 21, 2009)

im so hungry right now i could go for that


----------



## dovogod (Jan 21, 2009)

oh i didn't see the end of the thread happy bday


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dovogod said:


> I'm so hungry right now i could go for that















:lipsrsealed:


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

Happy Burfday Mike!


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Hey, aren't we good enough for Prime Rib too. :annoyed:


Naw All You get is an Industrial Sized bag of Cheetos....


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Michael, Happy B'day, man. I think the gov't might be issuing Social Security checks at this meet given the number of "old geezers" attending (yours truly included). :laugh:


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Buzzman said:


> Hey Michael, Happy B'day, man. I think the gov't might be issuing Social Security checks at this meet given the number of "old geezers" attending (yours truly included). :laugh:


Any input on what you guys are cooking?

Ed


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

emrliquidlife said:


> Any input on what you guys are cooking?
> 
> Ed


I'm sure if you bring something someone will be happy to throw it on the grill. 

I have a suggestion: Prime Grade Rib Eye's. leased:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Saturday, April 11th. Socal potluck and Michael's birthday bash!


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm working on my door panels but they won't be done by sat. I just picked up a 10" oz audio ME and working on the box today. So i should have my 4 way active setup done by sat just no 8's in the doors.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Saturday, April 11th. Socal potluck and Michael's birthday bash!


Saturday April 11th is my Sobriety Birthday. 

Two Birthdays in one week. epper:


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Happy birthdays, Michael! My present for you will be the potato salad because you requested that specifically. Homemade with bacon, jalapenos, and red onions.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> Happy birthdays, Michael! My present for you will be the potato salad because you requested that specifically. Homemade with bacon, jalapenos, and red onions.



Thank you Eugene 

Sounds delicious!


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I guess I'll send Eugene an PM and request his cell number since I don't have anyone's cell phone numbers.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

James Bang said:


> That sucks. Again??? I'm starting to think you don't like food.



I love food! I just have some stuff up my sleeves right now <evil sneaky grin>...GF has been giving me problems too....or I should say exgf :shrug:


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

If anybody needs to contact me for any reason please feel free to email me at [email protected]

This email is linked to my blackberry so i can respond immediately. I am really looking forward to this saturday and hope others are as excited as me. A few of my friends will be joining us as well (all car audio buffs as well) and I have let them know to bring food but still not sure what they'll be bringing.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

circa40 said:


> I love food! I just have some stuff up my sleeves right now <evil sneaky grin>...GF has been giving me problems too....or I should say exgf :shrug:


Still not sure if you can make it?? You have to come man.. you're the one bringing the ice!!! Just kidding but I do hope you show.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, my lady has spoken. She can't make it due to work obligations, but she will be preparing a tuna salad and a chicken pasta salad for me to bring. They might sound simple, but trust me, in her hands these creations will make Wolfgang Puck proud and excite your taste buds.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

circa40 said:


> I love food! I just have some stuff up my sleeves right now <evil sneaky grin>...GF has been giving me problems too....or I should say exgf :shrug:


no woman, no cry.

I hope everything works out for the best for you.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

I hope I can make it : )
I'm not sure what I'll be taking if I can make it : (

I'll post later on tongiht if I can make it.

BTW,

Happy Belated Birthday Michael!

Good Luck w/ your girl Vin!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Eugene,

Is there any way I could Power up my Laptop at your house?

I can't Tune with all the noise here :listenup: 


The RTA picks up Buses, Planes and whatever else you can think of.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Eugene,
> 
> Is there any way I could Power up my Laptop at your house?
> 
> ...


How's the Audison processor working out for you?


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> OK, my lady has spoken. She can't make it due to work obligations, but she will be preparing a tuna salad and a chicken pasta salad for me to bring. They might sound simple, but trust me, in her hands these creations will make Wolfgang Puck proud and excite your taste buds.


Ok Buzz out of respect for your lady I will have to try these creations but Im going to complain the whole time.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> How's the Audison processor working out for you?


The Audison is working fine.  I'm having issues with some bloated frequencies that I need to measure in a quiet environment. :blush: At this point in time I'm just a little past wanting to throw the whole thing in the trash can.  I've been here many times before and then voila everything seems to fall into place.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> The Audison is working fine.  I'm having issues with some bloated frequencies that I need to measure in a quiet environment. :blush: At this point in time I'm just a little past wanting to throw the whole thing in the trash can.  I've been here many times before and then voila everything seems to fall into place.


lol

i'm gonna try and RTA tonight and make it bearable for you guys to demo.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Eugene,
> 
> Is there any way I could Power up my Laptop at your house?
> 
> ...



Damn, are you on the tarmac at LAX trying to tune? :laugh:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

FREQBOX said:


> Ok Buzz out of respect for your lady I will have to try these creations but Im going to complain the whole time.


:laugh: I like that. When it comes to her cooking, she gets lots of respect.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Damn, are you on the tarmac at LAX trying to tune? :laugh:


How did you guess. :laugh:

I live one mile East of the Airport. I've also tried tuning on La Cienega Blvd. both are very noisy.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Same old tune, same old gear but a little new music  strict rules for tomorrow in my car NO Focal discs, I have heard those things so much that they make me want to drive an icepick into my eardrums. Real everyday music only. That's what it was built for.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

My neighborhood is super quiet. You'll have no problem tuning at my house. Sometimes late at night I can hear the freeway from over 3 miles away. 

Michael, just show up first and I can give you a stop on my driveway.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I will provide plates, forks, knives, and napkins, etc.. you guys just bring the food, drinks, and ICE please!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay, the 99 Ranch Market didn't have any pre-made Satays so I'll find something else. Maybe some dessert or something like that. Is there a store nearby? I'd hate to have something melt during my trek over.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

my girlfriend has provided cookies for everybody.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay then, how about a Costco sized Can of Slim Jims? Who doesn't love a good Slim Jim in their mouth?

I'll find something...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i didn't have time to prepare anything, so I guess I'll bring the ICE. I'll give Vin a call in the morning first.

I'll also bring this


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Michael!! I know this is kind of last minute, but I'm planning to come tomorrow as well. Since food and drinks seem to be well covered at this point, I'll try to bring some snacks for everyone.

Looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow and trying out Mrs. Buzzman's tuna salad.


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

Just finished putting everything back in place. I'll tune on my way over there and I'll bring a couple packs of hot links.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

dbiegel said:


> Happy Birthday Michael!! I know this is kind of last minute, but I'm planning to come tomorrow as well. Since food and drinks seem to be well covered at this point, I'll try to bring some snacks for everyone.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow and trying out Mrs. Buzzman's tuna salad.


Danny, glad to hear you are coming. Mrs. Buzzman is sending me packing 3 of her delicacies, so you will be in for a treat. I just finished tuning Jose's truck and he is driving back home with a big . I am digging the sound big time, but then again I might be biased.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Jose:

Front1: tweets
Front 2: midbass
Rear: midrange


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

I'll be able to make it today : )

Hopefully I get to listen to all the cars w/ tweeters on top cause thats the next step for the G!

Someone brought Vietnamese egg rolls to the last MEAT and they were pretty popular. 
I'm not sure if he is coming today and I can pick some up if you guys are interested.

Or I can bring

Mexican cheese and tortillas and we make grilled corn tortilla quesadillas.

Any preference?

I'll be there at noon.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Danny, glad to hear you are coming. Mrs. Buzzman is sending me packing 3 of her delicacies, so you will be in for a treat. I just finished tuning Jose's truck and he is driving back home with a big . I am digging the sound big time, but then again I might be biased.


The big question is how does it compare to the Accord?
The Accord is a suprisingly BADASS system that always has me thinking KISS!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

You lucky bastards, I miss the meets a lot. I've talked with a few of you on the phone but it's not the same as stealing the driver's seat :laugh:


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Carlos, get some carne asada for some tasting tacos. Of course, I'm bringing the big Taco today.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

veloze said:


> Carlos, get some carne asada for some tasting tacos. Of course, I'm bringing the big Taco today.


I ate carne asada 3x this week : (

I can pick up chorizo seco (If it has not sold out by the time I get there) and we can make grilled chorizo quesadillas.

I think the egg rolls might be easier since I will be coming from Arcadia.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> I'm bringing the big Taco today.


Is it Tasty?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> I ate carne asada 3x this week : (
> 
> I can pick up chorizo seco (If it has not sold out by the time I get there) and we can make grilled chorizo quesadillas.
> 
> I think the egg rolls might be easier since I will be coming from Arcadia.


Then get some pollo to BBQ. Chorizo might give me the runs.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Is it Tasty?


You bet ya!!


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry guys, I'm going to try and make the next one. I had a morning memorial to attend and between its location and the event, never would have made it :mean:. Plus, I would be empty handed and we couldn't have that now could we...

Sign me up for the next one, I'll bring some epic Stubb's burgers for the grill :surprised:


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks everybody for a great turn out. so much good food... im still hurting. Great meat and great turnout. We have to do this again at least once a year at my place.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

eugene said:


> Thanks everybody for a great turn out. so much good food... im still hurting. Great meat and great turnout. We have to do this again at least once a year at my place.


Thank you!

Great food, cars and hospitality.
Couldn't have asked for anything more : )


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Great food, cars and hospitality.
> Couldn't have asked for anything more : )


Indeed. I had a great time. Left around 8:30pm. Time just flew, too..


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Eugene, thanks for having us at your home I had a great time. Was great to see everyone again even though I didn't get a chance to hear as many cars as i would have liked. Thanks to Dan, hope those domes work out for you and I rocked that demo disc you hooked me up with all the way down the hill and to the shop. Had to bail early-ish to set some future plans into motion


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Eugene,

Thanks again for having us I had a great time.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Eugene,

Thanks man!! THe food was great, and I had a blast!

Lets do it again soon, maybe with a little dip in the pool during summer


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I had a great time today hanging out with you guys. Andy -- I'm glad you enjoyed the disc  I can't wait to play with the domes and see how they work out. Eugene, thanks again for hosting!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

It was a great meet!! Eugene thanks for allowing us to partake in your party at your house. I really enjoyed the food and listening to some nice tunes. 

I had lots of fun meeting all you guys again, plus I was surprised that we had a good turnout. This was one of the best meets I've ever attended in SoCal for a long time. I hope we can do another on in the summer.

I really appreciated those who listened to my Taco truck new 3-way front system, and I hope that some of you liked it.

Aah! I almost forgot...today was the unavailing of Buzmam's "Team Phass USA".


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

awesome meet guys. a special thanks to Eugene for hosting the meet.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Ridiculous amount of food, cars with ever changing systems, lots of leftover beer and cool guys who geek out over frequency shifts. What's not to love about a SoCal Audio Mafia get together?

Big Up to Eugene for the shin dig!


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

That was one FINE day.
The time just flew by.
It was great to meet everyone.
A special:
Thank You

to Eugene and his Lady for hosting. :beerchug:
Craig


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Eugene for having us over.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Glad that things went so well and everybody enjoyed themselves. We will indeed do it again soon.. summer bbq sounds like a good idea!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> Glad that things went so well and everybody enjoyed themselves. We will indeed do it again soon.. summer bbq sounds like a good idea!


Eugene,

Did any of your neighbors complain?


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot Eugene for hosting the BBQ. Good food, good systems, and good times. Hope to see you guys again soon.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't know how I stay from 1pm - 8pm w/o getting to listen to all the vehicles...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I don't know how I stay from 1pm - 8pm w/o getting to listen to all the vehicles...


That's because you were demoing that sweet system of yours.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Eugene,

Did I leave my Tape Measure in your Car?


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah I have your tape measure.. oops. let me know how you'd like me to get it back to you.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> Yeah I have your tape measure.. oops. let me know how you'd like me to get it back to you.


Are you going to compete in Orange May 9th? If so I can get it from you then.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

eugene said:


> Thanks everybody for a great turn out. so much good food... im still hurting. Great meat and great turnout. We have to do this again at least once a year at my place.


Thanks for hosting!!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Eugene, thanks for hosting a terrific outing. The company, music and systems were a real pleasure. Mrs. Buzzman was NOT happy that I got home so late, but she enjoyed hearing the compliments about her food.  Here are pics of the festivities. Now everyone looking in can see how much fun we have here in So. Cal.! I am looking forward to the next gathering at your place, and plan to have my midbasses operating next time.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

More Pics of Eugene's So. Cal. Potluck


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

More pics......


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Finally, the last set of pics.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Buzz! I made into one pic but ofcourse Im eating lol
Hoping my car will be in better listening and photo shape next time around


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

:surprised:


FREQBOX said:


> Thanks for the pics Buzz! I made into one pic but ofcourse Im eating lol
> Hoping my car will be in better listening and photo shape next time around


:laugh: Yeah, I got you chowing down, and you were definitely enjoying the grub. I didn't realize till late that you and Andy left early. I hope to give your rides a listen next time.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> :surprised:
> 
> :laugh: Yeah, I got you chowing down, and you were definitely enjoying the grub. I didn't realize till late that you and Andy left early. I hope to give your rides a listen next time.


Ive been experimenting with speaker locations and should have the new sub in soon.
I think I may know where I want my mids to be for the next experiement


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

FREQBOX said:


> Ive been experimenting with speaker locations and should have the new sub in soon.
> I think I may know where I want my mids to be for the next experiement


Cool. So, are you going to share, or will it be a surprise?


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Cool. So, are you going to share, or will it be a surprise?


Well I already sort of moved them back to the kickpanel area and from this point on Im going to play around with angles and sinking them back in the kick area.
I also want to play around with a different mid but I will keep that to myself


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

FREQBOX said:


> Well I already sort of moved them back to the kickpanel area and from this point on Im going to play around with angles and sinking them back in the kick area.
> I also want to play around with a different mid but I will keep that to myself


Aha, the old secret speaker trick.  Looking forward to hearing you new set-up when it's done.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Aha, the old secret speaker trick.  Looking forward to hearing you new set-up when it's done.


haha nothing secret I was just trying to be funny, it will be an AVI driver im just not sure if Im going to use the 4" driver I already have or try to fit the 5.25 version


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Mang, the one time I can't make it and there are so many cars that I have not heard yet. 

Thanks for the pics Buzzman....now that I'm active, you mind sitting in my car while I play with polarity settings to figure out my phase issue?

Ed


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

emrliquidlife said:


> Mang, the one time I can't make it and there are so many cars that I have not heard yet.
> 
> Thanks for the pics Buzzman....now that I'm active, you mind sitting in my car while I play with polarity settings to figure out my phase issue?
> 
> Ed


sounds like you need track 3 of the iasca test disc.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Phase verification:

zSHARE - 03 - Iasca - Phase Verification.WAV


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

emrliquidlife said:


> Mang, the one time I can't make it and there are so many cars that I have not heard yet.
> 
> Thanks for the pics Buzzman....now that I'm active, you mind sitting in my car while I play with polarity settings to figure out my phase issue?
> 
> Ed


Ed, I am more than happy to help, but download the file James posted and you can get started with that. If you are still not satisfied with the results, shoot me a PM and we can work something out.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Ed, I am more than happy to help, but download the file James posted and you can get started with that. If you are still not satisfied with the results, shoot me a PM and we can work something out.




I'm still a little shocked on how well that 4" did in that 2-way setup. 

I can't wait to hear the 8"s. 

Also, Thanks for the thumbs up on my setup. it means a lot coming from you.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> You lucky bastards, I miss the meets a lot. I've talked with a few of you on the phone but it's not the same as stealing the driver's seat :laugh:


George, usually the first one to show up at our meets! You were missed buddy. I hope to see you at our next gathering, which should be in Orange. Will you be there?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I'm still a little shocked on how well that 4" did in that 2-way setup.
> 
> I can't wait to hear the 8"s.
> 
> Also, Thanks for the thumbs up on my setup. it means a lot coming from you.


James, you are welcome, and thanks for the props. But, I do call them as I hear them. In my opinion, you currently have the best sound you have ever had in that car. It is well balanced from top to bottom, not at bass dominant as in the past, and tonally it is much better than before. The staging is precise, but you have always had that. For me, I can now sit in your car and just enjoy the music, which is what it's all about for me. 

Yeah that 4" Phass unit is something special.  I will have the 8's playing next time for sure.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> James, you are welcome, and thanks for the props. But, I do call them as I hear them. In my opinion, you currently have the best sound you have ever had in that car. It is well balanced from top to bottom, not at bass dominant as in the past, and tonally it is much better than before. The staging is precise, but you have always had that. For me, I can now sit in your car and just enjoy the music, which is what it's all about for me.
> 
> Yeah that 4" Phass unit is something special.  I will have the 8's playing next time for sure.


James,

I also agree that your Car is sounding better than it ever has, the imaging is dead on and the system is well balanced.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> I also agree that your Car is sounding better than it ever has, the imaging is dead on and the system is well balanced.


Thanks guys. 

I learn something new every meet I attend and try to implement it into my install. 

I'm glad i'm making progress. I'm quite satisfied w/ how it is right now. I actually didn't feel the urge to change any settings while driving to work this morning. I just drove, listened, and enjoyed.  

Michael, try sealing under the dash and see if it'll help. It sure helped me. I really liked how Jose has his done.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I learn something new every meet I attend and try to implement it into my install.
> 
> ...


James,

I just finished having a board made with Dynaliner that went under the drivers side and I put Dynaliner under the Passenger side.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> I just finished having a board made with Dynaliner that went under the drivers side and I put Dynaliner under the Passenger side.


any improvement/changes in sound as a result?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I learn something new every meet I attend and try to implement it into my install.
> 
> ...


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Don, great pics. I'm checking them here on Los Cabos, Mex. in a freaking slow wifi access with my iPhone. I can wait for the next meet, that way I can listen more whips.

Hey James, I also agree your system is sounding really good. Tonality balance is dead on. I really enjoyed too.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I learn something new every meet I attend and try to implement it into my install.
> 
> I'm glad i'm making progress. I'm quite satisfied w/ how it is right now. I actually didn't feel the urge to change any settings while driving to work this morning. * I just drove, listened, and enjoyed.*




:bigcry: My little James, he's all grown up now... 

GAME ON!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> any improvement/changes in sound as a result?


There was some resonance that appears to have disappeared. 
I'll know tomorrow when I drink my morning coffee listening to Classical Music. 

I was wondering how to put the acoustic material in the open area under the dash on the drivers side; Miguel built a nice platform that sealed it up.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

veloze said:


> Hey Don, great pics. I'm checking them here on Los Cabos, Mex. in a freaking slow wifi access with my iPhone. I can wait for the next meet, that way I can listen more whips. . . .


Hey, Jose, great to see that a trip to Mexico can't keep you away from DIYMA. Your wife might not think so, though. :laugh:

Glad you like the pics. Get back safely so we can get the Tacoma (or should we call it the Phassacoma? ) ready for its first official competition.


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tips Buzz. It made my midbass come alive.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Buzzman said:


> James Bang said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.
> ...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

CraigE said:


> I'm on it.
> I found a great place in Burbank that carries egg crate foam (several thicknesses) plus several other acoustic foams.
> They also have speaker grill cloth and all types of upholstery fabrics.
> Foam Mart.
> ...


looks neat. I gotta go check that place out.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

James Bang said:


> Phase verification:
> 
> zSHARE - 03 - Iasca - Phase Verification.WAV


Thanks! I'll download it tonight at home and go to town.

Ed


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

X on 22s said:


> Thanks for the tips Buzz. It made my midbass come alive.


Glad to hear it! Looking forward to hearing the improvements the next time we get together.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

CraigE said:


> Buzzman said:
> 
> 
> > James Bang said:
> ...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I learn something all the time  , but there's one thing that doesn't get any easier Tuning :cussing:


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> That's an acoustical treatment trick courtesy of the Buzzman.  I did it in my Mazda and in my Benz, and as you have learned, it really helps. Craig will be doing it in his Corvette also.


And ill be doing it as well.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

heyduude888 said:


> And ill be doing it as well.


how's the setup w/ my noobie tuning?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey guys, don't forget to cover the egg crate foam with speaker grill for the looks. It really does the acoustical trick when you have drivers in the kicks. I still have some egg crate if someone needs some.


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

James Bang said:


> how's the setup w/ my noobie tuning?


sounding good. i cant wait to try the egg crate foam.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> I learn something all the time  , but there's one thing that doesn't get any easier Tuning :cussing:


Yes, under the dash acoustical treatments have been around for quite a few years... e.g., I remember a very informative post by Scott B. over on Carsound quite some time ago where he detailed various do's and don'ts for sound absorption. It's important to know the frequencies you want impacted and then, obviously, to know what thickness of acoustical treatment is necessary to absorb the frequency wavelengths. And, maybe most importantly, it's possible to overdo the amount of acoustical treatment, have too much of a 'good' thing, and end up with a totally lifeless sound.

Hope you're enjoying your Bit-1, Michael... let me know when you've gotten familiar with it and maybe we can tune your system a little, if you like.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Yes, under the dash acoustical treatments have been around for quite a few years... e.g., I remember a very informative post by Scott B. over on Carsound quite some time ago where he detailed various do's and don'ts for sound absorption. It's important to know the frequencies you want impacted and then, obviously, to know what thickness of acoustical treatment is necessary to absorb the frequency wavelengths. And, maybe most importantly, it's possible to overdo the amount of acoustical treatment, have too much of a 'good' thing, and end up with a totally lifeless sound.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your Bit-1, Michael... let me know when you've gotten familiar with it and maybe we can tune your system a little, if you like.


Kevin, 

Thank you! 

I'm familiar with the unit and I would love some tuning help.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey So Cal Bretheren.

I'm posting this here since I figure you guys will look here. 

I'm looking to buy some deadener, but wondered who else wants some too. That way we get a bulk price and shared shipping.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-other-quality-sound-deadener.html#post719227
Ed


----------

